# Tuning a vex



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Vexilar? or MarCum?*​
Vex14100.00%marCum00.00%


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just purchased a vexilar FL 18 and i just wanted to see if there are any tips or tricks to tuning it in to the best possible point.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i got an 18 dual beam and love it...as for tuning make sure your transducer is even with the bottom of the ice and turn your gain up or down until you see your jig as a solid green mark and if you got a dual beam use the narrow cone when fishing over 20 FOW or in close proximity to another angler then you wont pick up his jig on your vex also if your in water shallower than 10 ft use the low power side it helps when tuning your gain to pick up your jig...hope that helps


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Tune unit to minimum gain required to see jig. Use as much of the dial as you can at the depth your fishing.

Be sure ducer is level.

Allow for just enough cable to read a good target.

Keep ducer clean and well maintained. Keep battey well maintailed (99.9 % of all Vex complications is battery or cable connection related)

Use dielectric grease on all connections. (Solves connection problems)

If you experience interference from another unit near...only the individual with the interference needs to adjust there IR to rid this..do not start cycling both units as it will confuse both operators and likely make even more interference for both.

Target clutter is not interference, Target clutter such as bugs can be resolved by gain adjustment ot use of the LP mode or S-Cable on FL-8's and FL-8SLT units.

Different lures are more Vex Friendly, experiment with lure style to gain good reading if ultra-light jig fishing for panfish / perch. In general, round profile or flat top jigs offer best targets in deep water.

Have fun & Catch lots of fish!

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

adding to what eddy said about interference...on the 18 you push the gain button...because there is no IR button like on the 8 and 12


----------

